# looking for tampa guide



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be in Tampa in late July and I'm wanting to book a guide by next week. Anyone have any reviews of anyone down there? There are tons of guides to choose from so I don't know where to begin. I will want to target tarpon with my 12wt, but I'd love a snook or two also...never caught either. Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

There are, truly, too many guides in Tampa. THE Tarpon man, in Tampa, is Tommy "Z" @ www.action-charters.com. He is one of very few full time guides down there. When I first moved down there, years ago, I hired him to show me around, and it was, truly, one of my best trips ever! If he's booked up, I'm sure he can steer you the right way. Tommy is a straight shooter.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------

